# RE: Chipped race



## filmonger (May 23, 2015)

is there a way to repair a chipped race?


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 23, 2015)

anything is repairable. the question is, can it be repaired economically. is it a hard to find part?
if it's worth it, I have a friend who is looking for just such jobs, but it's not going to be super cheap.
he'll probably tend toward making a new one.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 23, 2015)

When I worked in a machine shop that repaired machines, they would use a metal putty that hardened when dry that was called phonetically "mougleese" it was from Germany, depending on the mating surface they would fill in chips, worn surfaces, etc, not cracks or breaks that would be repaired with welding. Once it was dry they would re surface it using regular metal working tools. There may be something similar on the commercial market you can fill in the chip, and resurface is carefully with a rat tail file and wet dry sand papers. A race doesn't support the loads like the cup, it might work.


----------



## filmonger (May 25, 2015)

I will post a pic when I get back from my sales trip in Holland next week.....and you guys can walk me through what you think is the best direction. Like Scott said, It is not quite as important with the races - as it is not the cup... but I will be riding the bike ( I hope ) and I hate that crunchy feel you get from chipped parts. I had a MGA when I was in High School that had an MGB racing engine in it with domed pistons ( Great little car ) - but the Dam tranny had a chipped first gear -ever since then I just cannot stand chipped parts on anything!! It was a great car even missing it's wood floorboard - so you could watch the road fly by under your feet....Kind of like the flintstones!


----------

